# WLP380 didn't fire, US05 went in.



## CrookedFingers (9/6/15)

Hey guys and girls, 
Title says it all.
I have Google-ized and searched around here and haven't found any specific topics to satisfy my curiosity.

No panicking involved here, I am at one with my wort.
But….

I was wondering if anyone has done this before with any success at retaining the WLP380 flavours ?
I know US05 is fairly neutral and that is why I used it to kick start the brew.
I don't mind really how it turns out, just as long as it is drinkable !

ingredients were as follows;
2kg MO
2.5kg wheat (not sure of producer)
25g hallertauer.

It IS fermenting out now BTW, but I only gave the WLP380 two and a half days to fire up, but I also assumed it would have worked by then so re-pitched with the US05.


Really I am just curious if anyone has done this before and how it all turned out ?!?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SimoB (9/6/15)

I had to do the same thing my WLP090 did the same thing... I was spewing.


----------



## CrookedFingers (9/6/15)

How did the brew turn out ?

Do you think the addition of the US05 changed the flavours ?
I assume it would but in what way ?


----------



## GalBrew (11/6/15)

What was your OG? Did you use a starter for the WLP380? If you just dumped it in that would more than likely explain the lag as it was probably underpitched. If you were going to throw in some dry yeast you could have at least put in wb-06.


----------



## CrookedFingers (11/6/15)

OG was 1.053
Only had us05 on hand.
Yeah, no starter, but wasn't sure how much lag to expect.
Checked it today and it's going well, got those slight banana notes as if the 380 is doing it's thing.
Might have wasted a pack of US05, but hey, I always gamble on the safe side.

Is WB06 a dry version of the WLP380 strain ?
If not then what difference would it make using WB06 or US05 ?
Both being different in the first place.

All I was after was info on the difference in flavour profiles given I re-pitched with a different yeast, if there would be any. I am expecting some.


----------



## GalBrew (11/6/15)

It may have been ok, even with the lag as a hefeweizen is big on esters and phenolics (was definitely under pitched without a starter though). Wb-06 is a dry hefeweizen yeast, not too dissimilar from wlp380. Would have been fully appropriate for style, giving banana/clove (more heavy on the clove side) notes.


----------



## CrookedFingers (12/6/15)

Yeah cool.
Thanks mate. 
It smells ok, it should taste ok.
Will be interesting.


----------

